# head shops in youngstown?



## intellenoob (Jan 13, 2009)

hey guys, im in the market for a new piece. ne1 kno of ne headshops in the youngstown area?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 13, 2009)

youngstown ohio?


----------



## intellenoob (Jan 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Look into going to West Virginia. There are a few in Wheeling and a really nice one in morgantown WV. They also sell costumes and adult toys and all sorts of crazy stuff. It's a one stop shop for the obscure. Let me see if i can find some info on it, I got a card somewhere.


----------



## intellenoob (Jan 13, 2009)

thnx mike. i just looked it up, and apparently there are 2 solid shops, the den and cool ridge. was one of those wat u were talkin about?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I didn't look for the card yet and i don't remember the name of it. The one I went to the most also sold party supplies, like balloons, ribbons, helium, stuff like that. People would find them in the phone book an come in for something like that, and here's me and 5 friends all stoned out of our minds looking at pipes. It was really weird but neat to see the different types of people coming into that store. 

We use to have a good head shop at a local flea market here in southwest PA, but it got shut down. I haven't bought a piece in a few years but I really liked a few spots in WV.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jan 13, 2009)

If you would like a road trip go to Columbus and cruise High street they have many many head shops up and down High street it is worth the trip....take care..


----------

